

Facebook, Google privacy 'breaches' that aren't (common sense, anti-alarmist) - yanw
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/fasterforward/2010/11/facebook_google_privacy_flaps.html

======
jdp23
From the article:

Disclaimer: Post Co. chairman Donald E. Graham may appreciate these words, as
he sits on Facebook's board of directors.

~~~
yanw
So? The argument logic is still valid.

~~~
jdp23
by all means, if people have the time they should read the article. but for a
brief summary to accompany the headline this seems like the most important
thing to me.

